# JD 445 w Kawasaki engine



## Jonathan Crank (Sep 11, 2020)

Good Evening All, 
I have a 1993 JD 445 lawn tractor. It had been parked inside barn for 10+ years.
Seems that the problem is I’m not getting 12 volts to the fuel pump. I get anywhere from 0.6v to 3.2v on the pink /black wire at fuel pump wire connector. 
I have replaced the filter screen on pump, thoroughly cleaned out the gas tank, flushed all fuel lines, replaced the fuel filter on the frame. New battery. Relays: I can both feel and hear them clicking when key turned on & off. Replaced 3 fuses. 
Any suggestions as to the problem? Ignition module? Green ignition LED light is not on. I have checked safety switches & all test fine.


----------

